# Oh to have feathers!   Diving Dove



## Fangman (Feb 11, 2008)

A series using the high speed setting on the 40D that reminded me of my first attempts off the high board - If only  we could do the same.








Plucking up courage?                           Am I ready?







Hoping these wings work















Up and away!


----------



## Just_Brian81 (Feb 11, 2008)

The "Hoping these wings will work" one is really cool... and Dove are Yummy in my Tummy


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice series, Fangman.  Looks like you had a beautiful day there for 'shooting' pigeons. I like how he steps up to the edge in the second shot before diving off head first. A swan dive, perhaps?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 11, 2008)

Happy to see Fangman, that you are not pigeon-holed at shooting Tits all the time.

Nices series.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

